# New to Havanese Forum



## jbucc16 (May 3, 2013)

Hi there, 

I (semi) recently became a havanese mommy to (now) 5 month old Bowie. Prior to getting him (and very often since) I have consulted the havanese forum for tips. I was just wondering if anyone could offer some suggestions for getting the most out of this forum (and the most out of having a havanese puppy!). Below is a picture of my little man. Looking forward to your replies!!

Thanks!
Julia


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Take lots and lots of pictures! Puppyhood goes by so fast and he's going to change so much in how he looks. You can see how much Chloe has changed from 10 weeks (Avatar pic) to 4 years. Also, love them to pieces!


----------



## jbucc16 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks Pamela!! There's definitely no shortage of photos of Bowie. In fact, he's already famous: http://eco18.com/april-pet-of-the-month-bowie/


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome! Is he named after the knife or the musician?
As far as the forum, these folks have taught me pretty much 90% of everything I know. Just pick a thread and let the knowledge soak in.


----------



## jbucc16 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks! He's named for the musician -- he's my little rockstar.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Julia - Bowie is VERY cute. You've got a good one. I enjoyed reading about him on the april-pet-of-the-month page you provided a link to above.


----------



## jbucc16 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks MarinaGirl!! That post was very premature though, his personality has developed SO MUCH since then I wish they could write another!!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

:welcome:Bowie, what a handsome little guy you are.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Julia & Bowie! He's so cute and I love the happy picture at the bottom of his write up. Since you think it should be updated, why don't you redo it here in your introduction (and make sure to include lots of pictures)


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*New to Havanese forum*



jbucc16 said:


> Thanks Pamela!! There's definitely no shortage of photos of Bowie. In fact, he's already famous: http://eco18.com/april-pet-of-the-month-bowie/


Hi and welcome to both of you, Julia and Bowie. I checked out Bowie's page and it was awesome. We now know lots about him and he seems like a great guy and very cute as well. Good luck with him and enjoy. Glad to have you both aboard the forum.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!! 
Just read, read, read and when/if you have questions always be sure to ask!! 99% of the time someone will be able to help or at least guide you in the right direction if you just ask!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Welcome Julia and Bowie :welcome:
I'm new too and I just read, read, read. If you have a question you can't find in the search, post it and people reply and help you out. IT'S AWESOME :thumb:


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome! It's true: searching and reading works great. I've been searching and reading about everything from toys to housebreaking to training and meals, soft stools, spay surgery and trimming eye hair. Everyone here is so generous and caring.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome Julia and Bowie, I am a new Hav mom (1week today) but have been reading on the forum since August. I fully credit the advice given for helping things go so smoothly so far with Leo. I was MUCH better prepared for his arrival in terms of setup and expectations than I would have been without following the forum for so many months. Ask anything and someone can usually help. I know you'll enjoy Bowie as I am enjoying Leo!


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

I love this place. I found it about two weeks after we brought Indy home (also 5 months!) and really wish I'd found it earlier. It seems someone has asked nearly every question I have so the Search option has been invaluable. Everyone has been so helpful and friendly. I second the Take 16549650 picture suggestion. I already feel like I'm lacking in puppy proof!


----------



## dwurms (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, I am also new to the forum over the past couple weeks. Samoa (yes named after our favorite Girl Scout cookies) is 13 weeks now. We got here at 10 weeks, and this being our first puppy, I find my self checking the discussion threads every day! Such wonderful info and tips. &#128516;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dwurms said:


> Hi, I am also new to the forum over the past couple weeks. Samoa (yes named after our favorite Girl Scout cookies) is 13 weeks now. We got here at 10 weeks, and this being our first puppy, I find my self checking the discussion threads every day! Such wonderful info and tips. &#128516;
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:welcome:... And I LOVE her name. (and the cookies)


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Welcome :welcome: I too love the cookies and great idea for a name and what a cutie!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Bowie! We need more pictures though....it is the rules around here ya know.


----------

